# RO Pregnancy/Baby Watch



## LadyBug (Jul 17, 2008)

RO Pregnancy/Baby Watch



I thought it was about time to start up the pregnancy watch again!

Ok, so I know luvmyzoocrew is due in late November and Emilythestrange is due in December. I can't find the link to the old one:grumpy:, but there was one back in dec or jan. so any way, I don't know of any one else off the top of my head, but if you're expecting a little bundle of joy, post here! I for one want to hear all about it(and see pics when they make their grand entrance:biggrin2. y'all all know i'm baby crazy. they're just so cuuuute! and sweet and.................andany way

I'll put any other people in as i hear about them.


Expecting-



EdieRabbitsMom NetherlandDwarf DyemondRabbitry



April, 2009 May, 2009 May, 2009



 













New babies-



Luvmyzoocrew Emilythestrange 
BornBorn
November, 20, 2008November, 11(?), 2008
*

* *

*

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZRBrayden Patrick  Olivia Hope


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 17, 2008)

How awesome, thank you for including me! I am still a pretty new member and I appreciate the interest in my upcoming arrival. What a nice welcome from my new bunny family et:
And CONGRATS to Lovemyzoocrew too!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 17, 2008)

congrats Emily to you too, i am also happy to be included and will get a pregnant pic of icky me up soon,lol. going to go out and enjoy the pool a lil today hopfeully.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

Great idea! we need to know about the furless babies around here too! 

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

We have to celebrate the babies here - you know they'll be the next generation of bunny lovers!!! 

Best of luck to both of you guys! Keep us posted on your pregnancy fun!


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 17, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Great idea! we need to know about the furless babies around here too!
> 
> Congrats to both of you!


LOL! that's my thinking exactly!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 28, 2008)

Well we have our big ultrasound tomorrow afternoon to find out the baby's gender! I am really excited and yet enjoying the anticipation as much as I can. Jon volunteered to withhold the info for me and let me find out at a later date. But I'm still on for tomorrow. I remember feeling this way with Ian but we were still happy to find out. 
It's just these "firsts" that I get sentimental over. This is most likely my last pregnancy and every "first" is always special, the first pregnancy test, the first kick... Anybody watch Family Guy? There is a line in one of the episodes that pretty much sums it up for me:
*Peter:* _Lois, think about it...a boat's a boat. But the mystery box could be anything. It could even be a boat! You know how much we've wanted one of those._
Anyway, girl or boy, we are happy either way. Our family is mostly girls so boys are a novelty. On the other hand, it would be cool to have a daughter to name after my sister. 
We're both looking forward to the appointment. I'll post tomorrow night after I tell all the family!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2008)

woo hoo Emily tell Jon to email me and let me know then,lol  I hear ya on the first too. This is going to be our last baby, and although i have three others besides this bun in the oven, it is so bitter sweet. I keep thinking this is the last time i am going to have a belly this size (well a belly with a baby inside,lol) This is the last times i will feel a baby kicking inside of me, last time i will waddle as bad as i do now,lol.





For me I have a pic but i look huge, i mean my mom said i look alot bigger in the pic then i am,lol. so i will try to get another pic of my belly. I feel horrible,lol,but i am trying to enjoy it cause it is the last one. The pressue is so bad, it hurts when i pee or sit on the toilet, it hurts to walk, hurts to sit too long,lol. It is funny how much stronger the baby kicks have gotten. I waddle, well i have been waddleing for a while cause of the pressure of this baby. I dont foresee going to my due date and anticipate that i will go by early November. I have a reg visit this week on thursday, hopefully it wiil be very uneventful.



I sitll have to get a car seat, a coming home outfit and itty bitty diapers, and some onsies. I am crocheting a blanket, that i had 1/4 of the way done then undid it and am making it bigger,lol. My plans for birth are I would love to do it naturally, i could have with my last son but i was still scarred with the memories of delivery #2 that i was getting anepidural come hell or high water,lol. But my hubby even said to me that i cold have went without anything because i wasnt in any pain. We shall see if the pain sets in or i am having back labor i am getting an epidural. I plan to breast feed but with that also i will see, i tried it iwth my last two with not much sucess. I have a book handy to help, i also got ****Disclaimer ***** (sorry if you are a guy about to read this you might want to skip,lol) nipple shields for discomfort and ones for inverted nipples which is why i think it was so difficult for me.

I want to really, really , really , really try to trudge through with the breastfeeding , but when everything is said and done and i have to stay up all day with two smaller children all day with no naps, you are sore down there from delivery,and my Pamela Anderson gone wrong Boobs come in, and it is four o clock in the morning and i have a screaming baby that wants to eat and it is just not working that is when i quit,lol. I quit with my last son when my Milk came in cause i wanted to kill anyone who even looked at them they hurt sssssssssoooooooooooooo bad and they were ssssssoooooooooooooooooooo big,lol. We shall see , wish me luck that i dont give up,lol.



So anyway enough of my ramblings that is all that is new with me.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 29, 2008)

IT'S A GIRL!! inkelepht:
Her little legs were spread wide so we could see. The u/s tech, our friend from our previous pregnancy, said "can you tell what it is?" We guessed girl because we couldn't see much :biggrin2: 
Jon and I are so excited, one of each now, it's the American Dream. Her name is going to be *Olivia Hope* ...Hope is my twin sister's middle name and Olivia is a character from a Danielle Steele novel about twins, "Mirror Image". Victoria was the twin that was most like me and Olivia was the character that was most like Amy. Aunt Amy is of course over the moon :inlove: And the grandparents are delighted.
We got a couple of decent u/s pics, Olivia was very squirmy. So far she "looks" like her brother. 
Well, lots of emails/telephone calls to make now but I just wanted to share the big news!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 29, 2008)

[align=center]CONGRATULATIONS EMILY AND OLIVIA HOPE!!!![/align]:stork:I'm so excited that you're having a girl. I was really hoping that's what the baby would be. Ian is going to have a little sister to protect. How perfect!!!!!
[align=left][/align]


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 29, 2008)

CONGRATS!







i just love smileys:biggrin2:! whoo! a girl! congrats again! Oliva Hope is such a pretty name, too!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2008)

:clapping: congrats


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 30, 2008)

A GIRL! How wonderful for you! LOVE, LOVE LOVE the name! Hope you go early! (UGH! Summer waddling! Too hot now! Hope you stay cool and it goes easy on you!) 

So happy for you! :stork:


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 31, 2008)

It's freakin' 11:00 at night. I'm sleepy on tylenol pm. Jon is tired, in his pjs. A MAJOR CRAVING JUST STRUCK!! He must think I'm pycho, giggling half crazed for ramen noodles. YAY, he's making a run!!! OMG, I feel soo guilty but I am nuts for ramen noodles right now.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2008)

It's OK hun,,, you are entitled to whatever you want! (I sent my DH out for freshoranges at midnight... HAD to HAVE them! LOL!) Take advantage of it...!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm gonna pokey this back up 

:stikpoke

mainly because i have a good reason to use that smiley. i just love it.....................:stikpoke:stikpoke:stikpoke:stikpoke:stikpoke

ok, i'm done:whistling





How's every body doing?


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Hubby and I just found out that we are right around 5 weeks pregnant with our first baby. :weee:We have been married for almost two years (Nov 5th,)and are getting excited , although we are still in a bit of shock over it. I'm 36, so thought it would take a while for it to happen once we started trying...um...nope!Lets just say my husband would make a great sniper!!! All those years worrying I wouldn't be able to get pregnant for nothing. 

This isthe first baby for both of us (as well as marriage...well, first and last marriage, Lord willing...lol). Anyway, I thought I'd add my name to the thread. We have our first OBGYN apt a week from today, and I have NO IDEA what to expect...for anything really. It is scary, but I did notice my "heightened sense of smell" for the first timeyesterday (weird as I can't ever smell anything!). No morning sickness yet (knock on wood) and I feel as normal as ever, except for some mild cramping and bloating, whichwas told is completely normal. Who would have thought that? I thought I was due for my"visitor," not pregnant! Anyway, I hope I continue to feel somewhat normal, but Ihave a feeling thatit is bound to change!:imsick:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 11, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so happy for you! (I had my daughter at 36! Such a blessing!) Let us know how the OB visit goes!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 11, 2008)

my mom has so series of books that she loves. they're called 'what to expect(when you're expecting, the first year, ect). here's the link for the expecting one-what to expect when you're expecting. my mom loves them so i thought i'd share that with you:biggrin2:. i hope the OBGYN app. goes well.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats Edierabbitsmom, I am having number 4 at 33 ,lol. Let us know how the ob visit goes.



As far as me i am at the stage where i am wondering where those sore muscles came from,lol, i constantly ask my husband if he kicked me between the legs while i was sleeping. Everything is sore!!!!!! I do the simplest thing and my back is killing me and everything else,lol. I am trying to enjoy it as much as possible because this is the last baby we are going to have so i dont want it to go to fast,lol. The baby's kicks are getting stronger, and stronger, and i dont feel especially good when i am laying in bed for an hour trying to g o to sleep while he is having a house party in my utereus,lol. My hubby is still in the process of doing the kids rooms, one down two more to go and i am getting antsy. I am waiting to get the baby clothes and bedding out and washed, one because i cant get to the attic door,lol, and the other i have sometime. But i am still getting in the nesting mode where i want this stuff all done quicker then what he is doing,lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 11, 2008)

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> It's freakin' 11:00 at night. I'm sleepy on tylenol pm. Jon is tired, in his pjs. A MAJOR CRAVING JUST STRUCK!! He must think I'm pycho, giggling half crazed for ramen noodles. YAY, he's making a run!!! OMG, I feel soo guilty but I am nuts for ramen noodles right now.


I totally craved ramen noodles when I was pregnant with my daughter! In the last trimester of both of my pregnancies, I wanted to crunch on ice. It's really funny because I didn't want to for the first two trimesters, and didn't want to as soon as the babies were born.  Every once in a while I remember drinking a big cup of cranberry juice with ice and want some, but it just doesn't taste the same as it did when I was pregnant.


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and for sharing your experiences everyone. This is such a great forum. People here are so warm and encouraging, which is so nice. I'm already getting into nesting mode. I have to write about what I did today.

I bought an automatic litterbox and built my husband a litter box table (I love to woodwork...you should see Edie's rabbit condo). HubbyHATES cleaningregular litterboxes and the receptacles for the automaticlitterboxes fill up so fast and tend to be rather flimsy when you replace them, which I know he wouldhate just as much.So I built the table with a hole below the receptacle and cut a hole in the bottom of the receptacle.I placed a trash can with a garbage bag below the hole so that when the waste gets scooped out into the receptacle, it will fall into the trash can. 

The trashcan won't fill up as fast as the receptacle, so hubby shouldn't have to mess with it more than atwice a week. And then all he has to do is take the garbage bag out of the trashcan and thow it all away. I thought it was a pretty nifty idea, since we have four cats and litterbox cleaning is pretty much a constant for me.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 12, 2008)

Edierabbitsmom that sound awesome, i know what you mean about cleaning the litter i have three cats and i do it two times a day at the least,lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 12, 2008)

You aren't supposed to touch the litterbox when you are pregnant!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 12, 2008)

But if you have to, wear latex gloves and WASH YOUR HANDS!! Best bet, get hubby to do the grunt work..."But honey, it's making me nauseous!" or "oooooh, this baby is making my back/hip/legs sore, can't you be a dear?" :clapping:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been tested for Toxis plasmosis and am clean but wash my hands after ha ndling the boxes. I dont have a choice cuase i cant leave it up to hubby cause my cats are very particular and if the boxes arent cleaned they will pee outside the box. I have cleaned it will all my kids and they are fine............ well somedays i wonder about them, but generally they are ok,lol.


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 13, 2008)

Just to put everyone at ease, I'm not planning to touch the litterbox at all. That is why I built this contraption...so that my hubby (who gets grossed out way too easily)doesn't have to cleanthe litterboxeveryday...or rarely everl...he just has to pull the trashcan out from underneath the table,tie up the garbage bag, throw it in the trash and replace it with a new one and voila! He is done! The automatic litterbox being used as a prototype is a brand new, unused litterbox that is on the way from an Ebay transaction. : ) I'll let ya'll know how it works! : ) I might market it to other expecting mothers and sell it on Ebay if it does a good job!


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 13, 2008)

*EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *


> I'll let ya'll know how it works! : ) I might market it to other expecting mothers and sell it on Ebay if it does a good job!


Hey, I would buy it! I'm not pregnant anymore, (and I don't plan on ever being so again, three is enough for me!) but we have seven cats, so our litterbox has to be cleaned every day.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Aug 13, 2008)

I know it's a tad off topic to the discussion. 

Gentlegiants, with seven cats you don't want an automatic litterbox. When we just had two cats, we were replacing the litterbox once a year on average because it just wore out way too fast. Now that we've got six indoor cats, there's no way I'd go to an automatic litterbox. Instead, we've just got 4 cat boxes that get each get cleaned out 1 to 2 times a day, depending on the load for the day. We also use the litterbox liners that you can get at Wal-Mart with the holes on the bottom. Saves a lot of litter!!

Now for one or two animals, an automatic litterbox is wonderful!!


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 13, 2008)

My last Littermaid lasted about 3 years, but it was so hard to keep up with with two cats, b/c those receptacles filled up so fast and they are flimsy and messy when you try to change them out. I bought this newest version for multiple cats off of Ebay and paid a total of $118 with shipping (they are $190 in the stores and at Littermaid's website), so I'm excited about it. It is brand new/sealed and comes with a one year warranty, so anyone thinking about buying one should try Ebay. We now have 4 cats, soI am hoping that it will last as long as the last one did. If my little contraption works, then it will so be worth it!But I _have_ heard a lot of people complaining that theirs broke within a year.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is me 25 weeks and 5 days!!!!!!!!! Almost to the end,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

Still look beautiful!

I have to send your package soon! Like maybe next Saturday.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 16, 2008)

you look beautiful!


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 16, 2008)

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> IT'S A GIRL!! inkelepht:
> Her little legs were spread wide so we could see. The u/s tech, our friend from our previous pregnancy, said "can you tell what it is?" We guessed girl because we couldn't see much :biggrin2:
> Jon and I are so excited, one of each now, it's the American Dream. Her name is going to be *Olivia Hope* ...Hope is my twin sister's middle name and Olivia is a character from a Danielle Steele novel about twins, "Mirror Image". Victoria was the twin that was most like me and Olivia was the character that was most like Amy. Aunt Amy is of course over the moon :inlove: And the grandparents are delighted.
> We got a couple of decent u/s pics, Olivia was very squirmy. So far she "looks" like her brother.
> Well, lots of emails/telephone calls to make now but I just wanted to share the big news!


Wow! A girl! That's great news. Olivia Hope is wonderful name
Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww...you look so cute. Its hard to believe my belly is going to be popping out soon, too.  Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone, i feel like a whale sometimes,lol


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2008)

You look great, Fran :biggrin2:!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 19, 2008)

What a cute baby bump! You look soo pretty!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats to you guys!

Here is the latest little bunny lover at our house (5 months old):


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks everyone.



Jordiwives What an AWESOME picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 19, 2008)

aww, jordiwes, that's _the cutest_ picture! i love it:inlove:


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 25, 2008)

We hadan utlrasound today and saw the baby for the first time and got to hear its heart beating. It is so hard to believe that something less than 1cm could have such a strong heartbeat. Wow, this is REALLY happening!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2008)

*EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *


> We hadan utlrasound today and saw the baby for the first time and got to hear its heart beating. It is so hard to believe that something less than 1cm could have such a strong heartbeat. Wow, this is REALLY happening!



Its amazing when i wanted to puke 24/7 i tho ught the same thing, how can somet hing so little reak so much havoc with my body,lol!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha, it's like Invasion of the Body Snatchers! It's crazy too, how big they can get when they're inside. You're definitely ready to have your body back to yourself towards the end. At birth, one minute they're a real person inside you and the next they have clothes on. Surreal!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2008)

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> Haha, it's like Invasion of the Body Snatchers! It's crazy too, how big they can get when they're inside. You're definitely ready to have your body back to yourself towards the end. At birth, one minute they're a real person inside you and the next they have clothes on. Surreal!


Then for the next couple of weeks when you are holding them you are sitting there in AWWWW saying "I cant believe a baby that size was inside me!!!!"


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok here are two videos of the baby moving inside with a remote on top of my belly, one of the you can see a real bigbumping that is the baby, and the other one you see some rolls and bumps and such. Earlier before turning the camera oni had the remote onmy stomach and it fell off and on to the floor cause the baby kicked so hard.


http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n276/theicequeen99121/?action=view&current=HPIM3092.flv



http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n276/theicequeen99121/?action=view&current=HPIM3090.flv


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2008)

I threw up for 7 of my 9 mos with Luke. It was bad! 

and I wanted to tell you all that my niece is pregnant!!! *YAY*

Shehad a miscarriagelast year so we are all very excited! This will be her first!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 8, 2008)

That is so cute, Fran!


Right now, since I am not pregnant (thank goodness!) and can't imagine being pregnant....having a human inside me just sounds so odd, lol.

It's kinda like a little monster in your tummy!


Hahaha .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2008)

*Do you know if it's a boy? You sure look like you have a boy in there! *

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Thank you everyone, i feel like a whale sometimes,lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 8, 2008)

*You have to be careful for the spores in the air too, I believe! but most cats are clean if they are inside. I didn't tell my hubby that, tho! I'm so bad! LOL! *

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I have been tested for Toxis plasmosis and am clean but wash my hands after ha ndling the boxes. I dont have a choice cuase i cant leave it up to hubby cause my cats are very particular and if the boxes arent cleaned they will pee outside the box. I have cleaned it will all my kids and they are fine............ well somedays i wonder about them, but generally they are ok,lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 8, 2008)

yes BoB i am having a boy.



Congrats to your niece , before having my first son i had two miscarriages, so when i was pregnant with him it was the longest pregnancy in the world cause i stressed till i hit every milestone,lol. Good luck to her.



Amy I had a guy ask me seriously what it felt like to have a baby inside moving , i explained to him like this............... Imagine you eating a large sub sandwhich, then imagine it trying to get out of your stomach,lol!!!!!!!!!!!! that is what a baby m oving inside feels like.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

those video's are so cool!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ok so it took me awhile but she got it. Than I went and found something else!*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Still look beautiful!
> 
> I have to send your package soon! Like maybe next Saturday.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Alicia you are ttttttooooooooo swwweeet you didnt have to send anything to me. I loved the blankets they feel so thick, they will be great for making baby burritos,lol out of the baby. And of course Thumper is a cutie, i have a maternity shirt with Thumper on it,lol.



The babys name is going to be Dallas!!!!!!! just kidding , if i did that you would all think i was seriously unstable,lol. But we have decided that they baby's name is going to be Brayden Patrick, now this isnt in stone cause if i come across another name that i fall in love with it could change but so far it is going to be Brayden. 



I go to the ob on Friday , and i get to complain to her so she can tell me that she cant do anything and i wont feel better till delivery, uggghhhh i am in so much pain.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2008)

What? I am so thrilled about your baby. Honestly everyone she is such a sweet person. I am sending the bunny Saturday.

I LOVE THAT NAME!

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 17, 2008)

I loooove the name Brayden.

Alicia is so sweet, huh? She got us a package over here, too! I am a slacker and need to send hers out....I have stuff that I have collected for her all over my house....lol!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I am nearing the end, i have 30 days. Had my doctors appointment on friday and the baby is still high, i am soft and thinning and i am still closed. Sorry for the TMI,lol. I dont know what she is talking about the baby being high he feels like he has been residing in my hips,lol.











Not a very flattering pic but hey, at this point there is nothing flattering about me, I wobble when i walk, i have no ankles and my feet are swollen,lol.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you look great, Fran :biggrin2:.


Get that baby outta there! We all want to see his cute little face .


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow!!! Soooo close!!!! How exciting!!!

Minda


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 19, 2008)

Dang AMy and Minda that was a quick reply,lol. Thanks guys i am excited, a lil bitter sweet since this is it, but i cant wait to have my body back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just want to be able to walk without hurting, or looking like a weeble wobble, i want my ankles back,lol!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 19, 2008)

Just noticed the thread...:baghead
That's a bump and a half!
Being pregnant looks like hard physical work to me  You must feel like a champion weight-lifter some days . That's so cool that you've kept in such great physical shape while pregnant.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I loooove the name Brayden.
> 
> Alicia is so sweet, huh? She got us a package over here, too! I am a slacker and need to send hers out....I have stuff that I have collected for her all over my house....lol!



Ahem.

Now by the way Fran you still look awesome!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2008)

Fran you look AWESOME! and I can't wait til we get to see that big bump out and in a nice fluffy baby blankie! I'm really excited for you!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Being pregnant looks like hard physical work to me  You must feel like a champion weight-lifter some days . That's so cool that you've kept in such great physical shape while pregnant.



HA HA HA I cant say weight lifter but i sometimes feel like i am 97 and have emphasima,lol. 

Ali is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have the bunny she sent for the baby by my bed so that i take it to the hossy for him for his very first stuffy. The stuffed one is to hold me off a little for when she mails me Dallas and Wyatt <~~~~~ i have added another to my list.



Thanks everyone for your lovely comments, with the way i have been feeling i need the ego boost,lol, now if i could get a pic of my feet and ankles you would all get a good laugh,lol. I cant wait for the baby to be here either, though when he is inside that means i dont have to feed him round the clock, or change his diaper, or do another car seat, but then at least he wont be residing in my hips,lol.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm pregnant! I found out Sept. 24th that I was after months of trying. Its going to be a high risk pregnancy :?but at least i'll be more informed this time around, compared to my first 9 years ago. I go for my first ultrasound Nov. 3 to find out exactly what week I am. By the Doc's guess I'll be due May 22, 2009, by my guess, i'm more thinking June 5th. So maybe by the end of December to mid Jan. I'll find out if I'll be having a boy or girl, oh and the Nov. 3 ultrasound will be looking for multiple babies in the belly since there is a high chance for twins. 

Congrats to everyone else who is pregnant or just had a baby!!


----------



## Becca (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG Congratulations NetherlandDwarf!!!

Are you hoping for a boy or a girl? Or do you not mind?

Keep us informed and good luck


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 20, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I just want to be able to walk without hurting, or looking like a weeble wobble, i want my ankles back,lol!!!!!!



weeble wobbles are cute....................:tongue



you look great though, but you sound ready to be done:hug1.

and congrats NetherlandDwarf! i'm going to go edit you into my first post right now:bunny18. i hope everything goes well for you and the baby(ies)ray:!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> weeble wobbles are cute....................:tongue



LOL!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats Netherlandwarf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Ali is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have the bunny she sent for the baby by my bed so that i take it to the hossy for him for his very first stuffy. The stuffed one is to hold me off a little for when she mails me Dallas and Wyatt <~~~~~ i have added another to my list.



Hehe I just gave alittle girl on Saturday.

This is Juliane (SP?) born Friday. 7lbs 14oz







This is my god daughterDestaine.






This is Destaine's new brother Jason. He is a month old. He was born at almost 10lbs and at a month old is drinking 8oz.






This is Azrael C'Zari when he was born 3/18






This is him now at 7mnths


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW almost 10 lbs,lol, my first two where nearly 9 lbs, so w hen Hunter was born at 7 lbs he was sssssooooooooooo tiny to me


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 20, 2008)

awww! yeah, my sister and i were both 7 something, but my mom was over ten and she was so afraid we'd be too:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Oct 20, 2008)

I would be happy with a boy or a girl, i'm more for another girl, but my husband really wants a boy to carry on his name lol.But if its twins it will be one of each, that has never failed throughout the generations in our family, it's always one boy and one girl.I just got a call for my doc informing me that I have an urinary tract infection.. no fun


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 20, 2008)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> I just got a call for my doc informing me that I have an urinary tract infection.. no fun


_lovely...........
_


----------



## Becca (Oct 21, 2008)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> I would be happy with a boy or a girl, i'm more for another girl, but my husband really wants a boy to *carry on his name* lol.But if its twins it will be one of each, that has never failed throughout the generations in our family, it's always one boy and one girl.I just got a call for my doc informing me that I have an urinary tract infection.. no fun


I wish my mum had had a boy so I could have a big brother:
becuase...
A; Hot friends 
B; I really want our family name to carry on, we have no more boys with our last name  As soon as my Dad errm dies... the family name will be gone


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *NetherlandDwarf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would be happy with a boy or a girl, i'm more for another girl, but my husband really wants a boy to *carry on his name* lol.But if its twins it will be one of each, that has never failed throughout the generations in our family, it's always one boy and one girl.I just got a call for my doc informing me that I have an urinary tract infection.. no fun
> ...



My brother changed his last name to my great grandmas so it would carry on.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Oct 21, 2008)

A good friend of mine didn't change her last name when she got married,and all ofher kids bare her last name. I guess her husband was ok with that.. She's a very strong willed woman.. lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2008)

Well i went to the Ob today for my reg visit and had an internal because i was having contractions last night that were ten minutes apart then stopped on me,lol . 



Well i am 80% thinned, 3 cm and -1station!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo so hopefully it keeps going that way and i can have this baby real soon


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

:shock:YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Well i went to the Ob today for my reg visit and had an internal because i was having contractions last night that were ten minutes apart then stopped on me,lol .
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am 80% thinned, 3 cm and -1station!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo so hopefully it keeps going that way and i can have this baby real soon



How long do you think ? 



I also wanted to add my Nefew (Still hoping it's going to pop out a girl though ) will be born in about a month/a month and a half.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> How long do you think ?




i could go today or hold out until my due date,lol. With my cervix making changes though it is a good sign that at least something is starting, and i am hoping that since this is my fourth that it wont be long.If i dont go i will be induced on the 21st so regardless i only have two weeks to go at the most.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Nov 7, 2008)

Good Luck!!! 

Question: Does delivery get easier after the first baby? This is my second pregnancy, and I was really scared to have another baby, I had a lot of comlications with my first pregnancy. That's one of the reasons I waited so long... By the time baby is born there is going to be a 9 year difference between the siblings.

All advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2008)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> Good Luck!!!
> 
> Question: Does delivery get easier after the first baby? This is my second pregnancy, and I was really scared to have another baby, I had a lot of comlications with my first pregnancy. That's one of the reasons I waited so long... By the time baby is born there is going to be a 9 year difference between the siblings.
> 
> All advice greatly appreciated!





Well with a 9 year difference it will be like delivering the first time again, not meaning that it is going to be horrible but your possibility of going late and things like that are higher. But then again your body has already been there done that so it does know what to do this time around, KWIM? There is a five year difference between my first and second and i went late with both of them. All of my labors and pregnancies have been really different, which is crazy because t his is number four and it is so different then the other t hree, i will have to let you know how different labor or recovery are this time,lol


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes please do, I hope you have an easy time delivering!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice, do you have someone from RO to call when you are going into labour so they can post ?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Nice, do you have someone from RO to call when you are going into labour so they can post ?



Yes me! :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol, the proud messanger.


----------



## Becca (Nov 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nice, do you have someone from RO to call when you are going into labour so they can post ?
> ...


Awwh, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2008)

YEs i will text ya with the information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2008)

Your going to text while in labour ? :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Your going to text while in labour ? :?


Well before and after.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Your going to text while in labour ? :?


ha ha ha no i can barely text as it is, i am so slow so probably afterwards,lol


----------



## angieang21 (Nov 11, 2008)

BIG NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!

:stork:

Emily (EmilytheStrange) has given birth to her baby girl, *OLIVIA*!!!! She was delivered early because Emily's water broke and she was breech. She had to have an emergency csection but Momma and baby girl are doing great!!!! She'll be home before the weekend and will post all Olivia's stats and hopefully some much anticipated pics!!!



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 11, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Emily and Olivia! I haven't had a chance to talk to Emily yet, but I got her text message and left a voicemail for her. She was about 6 weeks early wasn't she? Olivia was born on Sparky and Scooter's birthday!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh okay, lol.

I just couldn't imagine someone rolling your wheelchair into the hospital and their trying to move you into a bed and your like ' OMG I forgot to text her ' .


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 11, 2008)

[shadow=gray]Congrats[/shadow]


----------



## Becca (Nov 11, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS :shock: :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to Emily and Olivia!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

Another bunny lover is born! YES!


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 11, 2008)

*CONGRATS!*

:great::big kiss:*:stork::clapping::bunny18:yahoo:*

I'm glad they're both doing goodink iris:!

~Anna


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 11, 2008)

YAAAAY! Congratulations :biggrin2:!


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 11, 2008)

:stork::woohoo

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats everyone! This is our first... don't you knowI got pregnant three months after we got married..lol! Well, atleast it's winter so I can hide under sweatshirts and jackets for probably the next five months! Oh yeah, the "official" due date is May 20th. (4 days before our anniversary)


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 12, 2008)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> Congrats everyone! This is our first... don't you knowI got pregnant three months after we got married..lol! Well, atleast it's winter so I can hide under sweatshirts and jackets for probably the next five months! Oh yeah, the "official" due date is May 20th. (4 days before our anniversary)



Yaaaay!! Congrats :weee:


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 12, 2008)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> Congrats everyone! This is our first... don't you knowI got pregnant three months after we got married..lol! Well, atleast it's winter so I can hide under sweatshirts and jackets for probably the next five months! Oh yeah, the "official" due date is May 20th. (4 days before our anniversary)


Hey, you're lucky! You will give birth before it really gets hot. Being pregnant in the middle of summer suuuucks, LOL. I would know, I gave birth to my twins in August! Congratulations on your pregnancy, take good care of your self for the next few months! :biggrin2:


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I know! I'm actually pretty excited because the PaSRBA convention is in February and I'll only be 6 months so I can tote those NZs around still as long as they don't get too roudy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats, Emily and Olivia! 

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:
:woohoo


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 14, 2008)

Well i wen to my ob appointment today and i am 4 cm dialated, and ever since i got home i have been having contractions that hurt, oh my god they are bringing back the memories of labor and i am now starting to get scared,lol. We shall see if these progress to anything, they arent consistent, they will be consitent for about half hour then spread further apart, then come back so we shall see. If not i will be going in to get induced next thursday so there is a light at the end of the tunnel for me,lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck! Hopefully you "pop" soon and can get it over with  It sounds very uncomfortable!

Pre-congrats, by the way :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2008)

:dancingorig:I hope this is the big day! :waiting:We'll be patiently awaiting the news.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh...how excited! Best wishes for a quick and easy labor and delivery...we'll be waiting:biggrin2:ullhair:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Emily and her little gal Olivia!!!inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:

And to the rest of you girls... Hold That Water!!!! You're almost there!


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 15, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> And to the rest of you girls... Hold That Water!!!! You're almost there!



i'm sorry, but...hehe......:laugh:

i don't think they have much say in the matter.......:upsidedown:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 15, 2008)

:waiting:i am still waiting,lol


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you started doing laundry yet? That was how I knew that the contractions were serious....I was seized with an insatiable need to do laundry....I know...how weird can you get? Thinking of you and your family....hope it's soon! Take care....


----------



## Becca (Nov 15, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> :waiting:i am still waiting,lol


Awwh bless :shock:

Good Luck


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> :waiting:i am still waiting,lol


It sounds weird, but, try going for a walk? That what my dad had my mom do when she had me (he already had two daughters from his previous marriage). She said she was miserable in the days before that, and my dad had the "fam" go for a walk that afternoon. I was born that evening


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2008)

*pokes Luvmyzoocrew in the belly button*

...

POP!

:biggrin2:

And congrats to Emily! How are she and Olivia doing?


----------



## Becca (Nov 15, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> *pokes Luvmyzoocrew in the belly button*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


LOL

Did you go for a walk luvmyzoocrew??


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 15, 2008)

naturestee* wrote: *


> *pokes Luvmyzoocrew in the belly button*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




:shock2:

:laugh:

:great:

:whistling


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Becca wrote:*


> LOL Did you go for a walk luvmyzoocrew??


Maybe she's in the admittance area to the hospital


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the poke in the belly button,lol, next time poke harder  lol. I am proud to admit that i still have a belly button it isnt completely flat or poping out like they do sometimes,lol. 



I am still home , we did go food shopping and i walked there, but it was too rainy here today so i couldnt go out. We did just get done making choc chip cookies,lol, i figured if i made something that i RRRREEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLYYYYY want my water would break the instant i wanted to eat them,lol!!!!!!!!!!! I am so impatient and hate waiting,lol. But i am starting to get that "oh my god i am having a baby" realisation,lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Thanks for the poke in the belly button,lol, next time poke harder  lol. I am proud to admit that i still have a belly button it isnt completely flat or poping out like they do sometimes,lol.


Maybe that's the problem! Your "baby timer" (like those turkey ones) is telling you that baby isn't ready to come out of the oven, yet! 

Go get yourself one of those mini-trampolines lol


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 16, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the poke in the belly button,lol, next time poke harder  lol. I am proud to admit that i still have a belly button it isnt completely flat or poping out like they do sometimes,lol.
> ...


Oh, duuude,it makes me hurt think about jumping on a trampoline at nine months pregnant!LOL It's been almost nine months since I had my youngest, and well do I remember how bad it hurt even to walk at the last! I hope you go on your own, Luvmyzoocrew, it's a lot easier on you that way. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts/prayers until I see the news you have delivered, lots of luck and a great big epidural to you! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2008)

had a dribble and am waiting for the doc office to call me back to see if they want to see me to see if my water has broken and is leaking. So this could be a false alarm and the only reason why i am calling them is becasue this was different then what i have been experiencing lately so we will see what happens. I am h oping my water did break or even has a slow leak,lol!!!!!!!!!!! and i have the baby today.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

YAY! I hope you do get to go. Pitocin hurts like the dickens!

Congrats to Emily  also!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2008)

how is this for an update i am home!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. I went in and got monitored, and checked, it wasnt my water, but then i started contracting. They had me walk which made the contractions worse,lol, but there was little change. They monitoreed me and the baby , my bp was high so they wanted to make sure that it went down. Then after i got back in bed the contractions were not as strong so they sent me on my way. I am still scheduled for thursday if i make it two more day,lol. I am getting ready to go to bed and lay down.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Those darn babies. It's like they know there are a bunch of people waiting to see them... Shy little things. 

*shouts at your tummy* Make your debut already!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 19, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Those darn babies. It's like they know there are a bunch of people waiting to see them... Shy little things.
> 
> *shouts at your tummy* Make your debut already!



ha ha ha ha ha ha, lol!!!!!!!!!

I have tons of things to do today and i am praying that the induction doesnt get canceled for tommorrow, and if it does could they please calle me before i get up at 530 am to get ready :biggrin2:


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 19, 2008)

for your sake i hope the water breaks today with a nice and quick delivery-----ok not too quick b/c you need time to get the epidural...lol...when my mom had my sister victoria she was in labor for 30 minutes from start to finish. she literally just made it to the hospital....barely. and she had back and front labor. i was only 8 at the time and all i remember was standing in line to hand in my 15 cents for my milk money in Ms. carlson's 2nd grade class when on the loud speaker they called my name to the office and i got to cut the milk money line and i just KNEW that my baby sister was born. 23 years ago and i remember it like it was yesterday....lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 19, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> for your sake i hope the water breaks today with a nice and quick delivery-----ok not too quick b/c you need time to get the epidural...lol...when my mom had my sister victoria she was in labor for 30 minutes from start to finish. she literally just made it to the hospital....barely. and she had back and front labor. i was only 8 at the time and all i remember was standing in line to hand in my 15 cents for my milk money in Ms. carlson's 2nd grade class when on the loud speaker they called my name to the office and i got to cut the milk money line and i just KNEW that my baby sister was born. 23 years ago and i remember it like it was yesterday....lol


15 cent milk!!!!!!!!!!!! lol i had a flash back of the cartons of iced tea and mild , and the pretzels we would get at recess,lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was the only kid in the elementary school who had to have Tang orange "drink" instead of milk. Darn lactosintolerance... I hate Tang. I can drink milk now, though.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 19, 2008)

fran--you and i are almost the same age which is why we remember 15 cent milk!....lol....i'm sure it's more than that now. my elementary school didn't have a caf so we always had to pack our lunches but tuesday was hot dog day and we could buy a hot dog for 50 cents and chips for 25. what were those chips that were kinda of like a corn chip but they were folded like little fans?? does anyone remember?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 20, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> what were those chips that were kinda of like a corn chip but they were folded like little fans?? does anyone remember?


Fritos?? Oh, and I remember 5 cent milk.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 20, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > what were those chips that were kinda of like a corn chip but they were folded like little fans?? does anyone remember?
> ...


hmmm.....they weren't called fritos. fritos were smooth and had a curve to them. these were like little squares that they folded into a little fan---only they didn't pinch the one side they you do with a fan so it was still square but the fan part made a ripple like thing. now it's driving me nuts trying to remember. i'll have to ask doug tonight---he's the king of chips and junk food...lol....as for the milk...i don't remember it ever being 5 cents but then again i'm originally from NY so maybe milk was just more money there...lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 20, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> as for the milk...i don't remember it ever being 5 cents but then again i'm originally from NY so maybe milk was just more money there...lol


I think it's just that I'm a lot older than you! I'm originally from NY too.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 20, 2008)

inkbouce:

ITS THURSDAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY.

:wiggle


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 20, 2008)

Just checking in because I've been following this thread but don't think I've actually posted in it yet...

Fran! How are you? I hope you made it to the hospital- I'm thinking of you today!!!! :hug:


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 20, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> inkbouce:
> 
> ITS THURSDAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY.
> 
> :wiggle



my sentiments exactly!

hoping for a safe and quick delivery for both you and baby Franink iris:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *purplepeacock wrote: *
> ...


i know what you mean but can't recall the name!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 20, 2008)

Fran, is a baby being born? Good luck!!!


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 20, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > as for the milk...i don't remember it ever being 5 cents but then again i'm originally from NY so maybe milk was just more money there...lol
> ...


lol.....when you said that you were a lot older than me i was like "what??? she looks like she's in her late 20's in her pic" so then i looked at your profile and saw your birthdate. and then i laughed b/c the whole time i've been on this forum i just assumed you were in your 20's! i wish we had profiles with more pics and details like myspace. anways, what part of NY are you from?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah...where is that stinkin' baby !?


Ohhh...and I am from (Upstate) NY, too. Johnstown, to be exact :biggrin2:.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 20, 2008)

i thought fran was getting induced at 8am today. but when i was online at 830am it said she was online too. Hmmmm.....maybe she brought her laptop to the hospital so she can by on RO while she's waiting to pop....lol.....

I'm from Eastern Long Island originally. I'm a little familiar with parts of upsate NY b/c an old boyfriend from 10 years ago lived about 30 minutes from albany.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

*Those chips? BUGLES?*


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 20, 2008)

haha...i FINALLY forgot about those chips after i've been nagging Doug all night about what they are. i'm kind of disappointed that the chip-junkie can't remember either. but it wasn't bugles....they are round. these chip things were harder like fritos and reallly salty. i'm going food shopping tomorrow and i'm gonna look for them---if they still make them b/c it's really driving me crazy that i can't remember!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 20, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> I'm from Eastern Long Island originally. I'm a little familiar with parts of upsate NY b/c an old boyfriend from 10 years ago lived about 30 minutes from albany.




What part of Long Island??? 

And has she had that baby yet??? Anyone heard anything?


ETA: I remember milk being 3 cents... my mom would give me 15 cents for the week in elementary school.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> what were those chips that were kinda of like a corn chip but they were folded like little fans?? does anyone remember?


I asked Will (my resident junk-food connoisseur) and he said Wheat Thins. I kindly reminded him that these were made of CORN. I got a blank stare. I had to remind him that Wheat Thins are made with WHEAT.

Sorry, that made my night lol


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 20, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote:*


> I'm a little familiar with parts of upsate NY b/c an old boyfriend from 10 years ago lived about 30 minutes from albany.


Albany was 1 hour from me :biggrin2:.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > what were those chips that were kinda of like a corn chip but they were folded like little fans?? does anyone remember?
> ...



I remember 5 cent milk too!!! The milk machine was in the back hallway, down the stairs in my little Catholic school. I remember also, when it went up to 10 cents. The darn machine wouldn't take Canadian dimes, which were ALWAYS mixed in with my American money for some reason. 

I STILL have dreams about that school and that hallway, and the milk machine is always there. 

Hope the baby is on the way!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 21, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *purplepeacock wrote: *
> ...


Haha, thanks for the compliment (especialy since I just had my 50th!!). I guess I'm blessed with good genes......it can't be clean living. I'm from Long Island - more specifically, Bay Shore.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 21, 2008)

ahhhhh.....i had friends from bayshore!! i lived in East Quogue (westhampton school district)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

I never knew anyone from NY until I was in high school. It took me awhile to figure out what a hoagie was, and why he would get all excited when he was getting "pie" for dinner. I saw a stand up sketch about that a few years later, and I almost died laughing! Someone else shared in my confusion!

I's simple country-folk :stikpoke


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Those chips? BUGLES?*



Yeah, I think their made of corn.. their pretty old.. I know when my borther's were young my mom gave them to him and I have a 23 year old picture somewhere


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 21, 2008)

its a boy Brayden Patrick on 11-20-08 @11:42am weight 8lb11oz and 20" long


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

YAY!!!ullhair:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> its a boy Brayden Patrick on 11-20-08 @11:42am weight 8lb11oz and 20" long



YES!!!!!!!!!!

He get his bunny yet? :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 21, 2008)

> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > its a boy Brayden Patrick on 11-20-08 @11:42am weight 8lb11oz and 20" long



*YAY!!!!!*

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! Brayden is a beautiful name too 

How are you feeling? I hope you're well  :hug:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats! 

I bet you were like, "Thank God! It's over (or just beginning? lol)

Cute name!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> its a boy Brayden Patrick on 11-20-08 @11:42am weight 8lb11oz and 20" long



:time: Wheee!!! YES!:heartbeat: So happy for you! Congratulations! LOVE the name... 8 lb 11 oz! Oh my GOODNESS! Such a BIG boy!(Have any football teams signed him on yet? :shock


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 21, 2008)

*Congratulations to Fran and Braydon!!!!!!
(and to Fran's man, who I'm sure helped**)*
arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 21, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Woohoo! Congrats!
> 
> I bet you were like, "Thank God! It's over (or just beginning? lol)
> 
> Cute name!



Lol , you close one door.. another one opens.



But yaaaay, CONGRATS.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > its a boy Brayden Patrick on 11-20-08 @11:42am weight 8lb11oz and 20" long
> ...


yes he has his bunny and has his blanket on too!!!!!!!.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone, no my man had no part in this,lol!!!!!!!!!!! well he did but it was short,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yes he was big i seriously thought 7 lbs, he has a lil head,lol. I only gained 16 lbs so he was nearly half of that weight . I will post pics as soon as i am feeling more up to it.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 21, 2008)

BABY!!!
:stork:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 21, 2008)

inkbouce:!!CONGRATULATIONS!!:woohoo


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> ...


YAY! I can't wait to see pictures, oh and I need pictures of him in his onesie! Have to see how he looks wearing Thumper!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats....Fran, Brayden, and family! I am so happy for you guys :biggrin2:!

I saw you had posted on myspace yesterday .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! You only gained 16 lbs.? That's amazing.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations Fran!! inkbouce:

Brayden sounds like a cutie! I want to see his bunny! Lol.  

Emily


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 21, 2008)

only 16 lbs???? and half of that was him. the other half all that other junk. Fran, by the time you get home you'll have only maybe 2 oz to loose until you're back to your pre-pregnancy weight!! yeah for you!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah only 16 lbs,lol.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 21, 2008)

wasn't it Goldie Hawn that gained like 80 lbs when she was pregnant with Kate Hudson and they told goldie she'd never act again....guess she showed them!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics!

Brayden is a cute name.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 21, 2008)

16 pounds is great. Was it 16 pounds you gained during you're pregancie, or now ?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 21, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS! How exciting :biggrin2: What color hair does he have? Is he a baldy or does it look like he's wearing a wig? What do your other boys think of him? How did the delivery go (ouch)? Can't wait to see pictures of the newest bunny lover!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations Fran 
I LOVE the name Brayden Patrick !!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 22, 2008)

Fran, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to see his little face! 

[align=center]*Congratulations!* [/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 22, 2008)

Here he is minutes after being born






Here is Brayden and one of his big brothers, i love this pic i am going to get it blown up and put it in a frame






Here is Brayden when we got home, all bundled up.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 22, 2008)

Fran, he's beautiful! I LOVE the picture of him and his big brother. He looks so proud!! I agree that it will make a great picture for your wall 

8lb 11oz as well... That's big! I was a huge baby- I was 9lb 5oz lol :? My mum has never forgiven me I don't think! 

How are you? I hope you're all well!


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 22, 2008)

congrats... hes so adorable and i love his name


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 22, 2008)

He is absolutely beautiful. I agree about that photo, definitely framing material!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2008)

Both your sons are so sweet. Brayden is such a cute baby 

Congratulations.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 22, 2008)

awww Fran.....I'm so jealous :devil i think you need to have another one just for me!!! he's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 22, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> 8lb 11oz as well... That's big! I was a huge baby- I was 9lb 5oz lol :? My mum has never forgiven me I don't think!


Haha! My roommate's mom told me that her first daughter was 7 lb., her first son was 7.5 lb., then there was Sean, our roommate. He was over 10 lb! :shock:

When you look at him, you could tell he was a big baby. He's built stocky 

I was 6 lb!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Awww! Those pictures are adorable! I always love to see the newborns in their little baby-hats (that never seem to fit just right). The picture with new older brother is adorable! He doesn't have that "oh, crap" look on his face  Awwwwww!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 22, 2008)

Aweh He's adorable, they both are. The baby has big hands..It's cute. 

Maybe it was the angle though..but still, Cute.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow Fran! He looks so healthy (and good looking: wonderful mop of hair, even skin tone  )


----------



## BSAR (Nov 22, 2008)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 22, 2008)

I love his little hair line.. to cute.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Fran, he's so adorable. Beautiful name too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh he is perfect!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 22, 2008)

What handsome boys! 

How's Brayden doing? He is such a beautiful baby!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

Fran, he is GORGEOUS! What a cutie! How are YOU feeling? ...getting any rest?



*purplepeacock wrote: *


> what were those chips that were kinda of like a corn chip but they were folded like little fans?? does anyone remember?



OK, forgive me for being off topic... but it's been nagging me for days! (Sorry, might be a touch of OCD!) 

Were you thinking of DIPSY DOODLES Corn Chips? They were folded like fans and salty like Fritos, came in a blue and yellow bag.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 25, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 8lb 11oz as well... That's big! I was a huge baby- I was 9lb 5oz lol :? My mum has never forgiven me I don't think!
> ...


Wow! I was born exactly one month early and I was 3 lbs and I think 1 oz. But I am a twin too so.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 25, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


3lb 1oz!!! woah you were tiny! I feel sorry for my mom i was 9lb something Tom was 8lb 9oz and Chris was just 12lb:shock::shock:we just found out hes the biggest baby to be delivered at nelson hospital:shock::shock:Brayden Is gorgeous and he looks so perfect!
:shock:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone we are doing great. I am breastfeeding so that has its challenges that i am trying to go through without whimping out,lol. He seems to be up every three hours with at least one 4 hour stretch. I am not looking forward to my hubby going back to work next week cause i will have my hands full with my other two l ittle ones,lol


----------



## BSAR (Nov 25, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Thanks everyone we are doing great. I am breastfeeding so that has its challenges that i am trying to go through without whimping out,lol. He seems to be up every three hours with at least one 4 hour stretch. I am not looking forward to my hubby going back to work next week cause i will have my hands full with my other two l ittle ones,lol


Aww. That will be tough. If I lived closer I would love to come help out! I love kids!


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Thanks everyone we are doing great. I am breastfeeding so that has its challenges that i am trying to go through without whimping out,lol. He seems to be up every three hours with at least one 4 hour stretch. I am not looking forward to my hubby going back to work next week cause i will have my hands full with my other two l ittle ones,lol


I hear you! Hubby going back to work is the hardest time, LOL. Good on you for nursing him, even though I know it's tough. I made it through two months with my youngest.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 26, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone we are doing great. I am breastfeeding so that has its challenges that i am trying to go through without whimping out,lol. He seems to be up every three hours with at least one 4 hour stretch. I am not looking forward to my hubby going back to work next week cause i will have my hands full with my other two l ittle ones,lol
> ...


I feel like a human cow!!!!!!!!!! i swear all i do is nurse , and by the time i am done i have to do it again,lol!!!!!!!! Gosh i wish my hubby had the equipment to do it sometimes,lol.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 26, 2008)

Have patience and hang in there, it will even out as he gets on a longer schedule. I know, I nursed my younger one until she was 14 months. The first 2-3 months are the most difficult. Then it gets easier. 

I couldn't afford to do formula when the second one came along. Lost my job and instantly became a stay at home mom. Things were very tight. But in the long run, I'm so glad I stuck with it. Compared to my first (formula fed), the second daughter had a LOT less health problems as a toddler and child. I think she had astronger immune system. (I only had the two and wasn't willing to "continue the scientific experiment" to get more data!)


----------



## Sabine (Nov 26, 2008)

I know thw "human cow" feeling. Did it 4 times until thy were about a year and a half. None of them (the eldest is 14 now) ever had antibiotics in their lives. My baby is 7 months now and she's been weaned of for the last few weeks. I regret it the odd time not having continued (their poos become so smelly on formula!) but she's sturdy and so far I haven't noticd much of a difference to the others. But keep up the feeding. It gets easier


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 26, 2008)

i must have lucked out then....my mom couldn't nurse my sister or me......according to the doctor her ummmm...."equipment" was too small to nurse...lol...(my poor mom!). but i've always been healthy and never was on antibiotics either. not until i was 29 and had to have my tonsils out. but before 29 i was healthy as a horse!. and i was only sick a year then had the tonsils out. other than being allergic to life and anything that grows i'm fine.:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 26, 2008)

BlueGiants that is why i am breast feeding and more determined this time is because formula is ssssssssoooooooooo expensive and we are strapped for cash right now. 

Sabine I too noticed that my first son never had breast milk, my second son had it for two weeks, and my third had the colostrum. I can tell the difference between my first and the other two, my first son was sick all the time, i swear i asked the pediatrician if it was normal for a baby to be sick so much and they of course said yes, but the other two werent nearly as sick as much as the first.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm convinced it makes a huge difference. In Ireland very few people breast feed and it's seen as normal that babies are always sick. Many of my friends breast feed (I'm half embarrassed being seen with a bottle) and sickness is surely an exception with their babies. I think you also tune in better to them if you feed yourself and don't take the so called health professionals too seriously


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG, i can't believe i missed this:shock:, i've been soo out of it lately:?.

belated 

*ink iris:CONGRATULATIONS Fran!!ink iris:*
i'm so glad your both doing well, i up dated the info in the first post, too

Brayden Patrick is a lovely name, and he's so, so handsome:inlove:


ETA: i changed the format of the table thingie in my first post, y'all lemme know what ya think


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just like to say that Tracy is due in 12 days...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 15, 2009)

Lady bug i am just seeing this now, i went back and it looks good. I also wanted to give this a bump so that the others can update us.

We are doing good, the baby is almost two months old and is doing great. At his last appointment he was 9 lb 13 oz, he was born at 8 lbs 11 oz. We go on the 28 for his monthly check up so i will update then what his weight is. We were all sick over christmas and he managed not to get anything, except a little bit of boogers, i was so worried that he would get sick, so i stalked him with the boogie sucker,lol.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 15, 2009)

Firstly ... congratulations on the baby news .. nothing nicer than new life !

I didn't breast feed my two at all and I have to say that they were as healthy as anything ... if you can't or don't want to, don't feel guilty - it's your baby ! I never even considered breast feeding and haven't the slightest guilt about going straight to the bottle.


----------

